# So Tansy is continuing to lose weight.



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm getting more kitten food tomorrow but she runs for hours and barely eats. She just won't eat the all the kibble and I put out lots.

For example last night she maybe ate around twenty kibble.

I'm in the middle of phoning around and one brand I can get is called NOW, but I've never seen anyone mention it, It looks fairly good to me.
http://www.ann-imalspetsupplies.com/noname4.html 
I can get one of the kitten foods that are in the mixes but it will take a week to order in.

She's gone from 235 to 221 in about 2-3 weeks. And in my off topic thread I talked about how I have to move her next week for 11 days to house sit somewhere else (Long story, you'd have to read the other thread)

My questions are:
if I crush up the kibble in tiny peices do you think she'll eat more?
I've been feeding her 2-4 mealworms daily, so should I be upping that?

I've tried other treats but she's a picky little girl and turns her nose up at anything other then mealworms.


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

So I can get blue buffalo kitten but NOT blue buffalo wilderness kitten-grain free (in my hedgies mix already, I don't think they sell it on vancouver island) or I could get the NOW brand I posted before.

If I want the NOW I could get it today or get Blue Buffalo tomorrow.

EDIT: A store close to me has Chicken soup for the Kitten lover's Soul, I have no idea if that's the same thing as Chicken soup for the Cat lover's Soul Kitten.

I could get that one today too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The NOW! brand looks good! It's probably just not mentioned much because it's not very widely available or something. There's tons of other good cat foods out there that we don't mention much on here since we tend to mention the most widely available or well-known brands.

I would definitely try increasing the amount of kitten food in her overall mix and see if she at least stops losing. Has she decreased how much kibble she's eating, or has she just never eaten that much kibble since you got her? If she's decreasing how much she's eating, I would see if you can find any underlying causes - mouth problems or something like that. Definitely try crushing the kibble up though - if the kibble's too hard and that's why she doesn't eat much, or if she has mouth problems, either way it should help a bit.


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

She's never been a big eater and has finally started regularly eating a bit more now.

I can actually get her the same brand that's in her mix, Chicken soup for the Kitten Lover's Soul at a store within walking distance so I'm probably going to head out and get her some right now. I don't really want to be switching her around as of right now, I may eventually get a bag of the NOW! cause it did look good.

I was also going to pick up a can of wet food. Freeze it in small peices so it will keep and feed her that and see if she will eat that too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a good idea too! Keep us updated on how she does.


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha she wouldn't have anything to do with the bit of wet food I put out for her.

She seems to have a easier time eating the ground up kibble, I wouldn't want to eat a plate full of ice cubes which is what someone here compared it with, so I spent about 40 mins grinding all her food.


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

So far I think I've made progress. I ground up all her Kibble (There's still some chunks though, my food processor is very old). I've been mixing one spoonful of the kitten food with the mix I have. And I've been mixing in about 10-15ml of flaxseed oil into it. (but not every night)

I can tell she's visually eating more which makes me happy. I'll weigh her tomorrow morning and see.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't wait to hear if she has gained weight!


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

Yay she's back up to 231 grams 

I really think it was the size of her kibble that she didn't like (which is really weird), cause now she eat a good spoonful compared to a few kibble. I think putting some flaxseed oil on her food really helped.

I like the idea of grinding her food up so I'll probably continue to do so, my food processor isn't very good, so there are still some lumps which is good.

haha Now I have this gigantic amount of kitten food sitting around. I think when I run out of my mix I'll look for two very lowfat approved kibbles (8-9% fat) and grind them and mix them with kitten food, with probably a lower amount of the kitten food.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Good for you Tansy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

Marquis de Sade has his up and down periods too when it comes to food consumption. His weight is in general stable though. I am glad Tansy is back to eating normally!


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I've noticed she is eating more but she only weighed 212 this evening, thoughI usually weigh her in the morning after she's eaten all night.

What is a healthy range (I'm not asking weight, but how much the weight flexes) her weight seems to be give or take 10-15 off of 220. So a rande of 30 grams.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A weight gain or loss of 20-30g is quite normal depending on if it's before or after she's pottied. Morning weights can also fluctuate from evening weights. Whenever I'm worried, I weigh morning and night and see if there is a downward pattern.

212 is considered small but unless she looks skinny, she is probably fine for her bone structure. I had a little albino boy who was a rescue, and he never weighed over 240 his whole life. He always looked like a hoglet because of his size and his face never took on the old look.


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

She has more of a )( shape to her body and she's a lighter eater but she soesn't seem super skinny. I've been adding a bit of flax seed oil to her food and I notice she eats way more if I add the oil. Maybe it soften the food a bit for her. And it's already ground up (not super fine, it still had lumps), man what a princess she is.
She weight 234 this morning so it looks like that's about her range. 

It is kind of cute how she's so tiny she can easily fit in one hand.


----------

